# a difference from a q9550 to a q9650



## DTV DRAGON (Nov 14, 2009)

hey guys Iam still looking to buy a q9650 and get rid of my q8200, Iam haveing a hard time finding a good price on a q9650 but ran across a reasonable priced q9550, now my question is will there be that much of an increase from the two cpu's? keep in mind I will not be doing any o/cing with currect m/b because it doesnt allow so should I  settle for the 9550 or still hunt out a 9650 for a good price? also one more question Iam running onboard sound but I do have a audigy2 sound card that Iam not useing, would I notice any performance increase going from  onboard sound to my dedicated audigy sound card?, any help on both my questions will be very helpful thanx Dragon


----------



## farlex85 (Nov 14, 2009)

If you can get the q9650 for within $30 of the q9550, then go for it. Any more than that is a waste imo, especially if you aren't oc'ing.


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Nov 14, 2009)

ok another question is I will have a pretty good increase going from my q8200 to a q9550 correct? will that be a decent upgrade for me?  Dragon


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 14, 2009)

The only differences between the 9550 and the 9650 is the 9550 is stock 2.83ghz, while the 9650 is 3ghz, and with OC'ing, the 9650 has a 9x multiplier while the 9550 has a 8.5 multiplier. At stock, the diferences between the two would barely be noticable, if at all. If you plan on OC'ing in the future, you'll get a higher OC out of the 9650 because of it's higher multiplier.

Comparing the q8200 to the q9550, I'd say you'll see a performance gain. With a GTX280, to get the most out of the card, you need a CPU atleast in the 3.0ghz area. So the upgrade should open up the performance of your GTX280. If you'd like, I can down clock my q9650 to q9550 speeds, disable SLI, and run some benchmarks so you can compare my results to your current results.


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Nov 14, 2009)

that would be great if you could do that for me!! but dont go out of your way ,Ithink you realy cleared it up for me on the cpu problem iam haveing,I will most likely go for the 9550 because hard t find a 9650 i can afford, but i would like to see some benchs with yours  thanx again Dragon


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 14, 2009)

here's the settings I'll be running the benchmarks at-







What benchmarks you want me to run? Gonna go do 3dmk06 now. I don't have a key for Vantage.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 14, 2009)

3dmark06
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12463548


Unigine Heaven Benchmark-





Crysis CPU benchmark 1920*1200 resolution, very high settings-


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Nov 14, 2009)

great  comparason for me  you were at 14078 and i think i ran a 12510 in 06 so there a nice jump thats for sure! in vista a I ran a p14229 I think that 05/06 were more cpu related and vista was more gpu intensive, thankyou for your time and effort, this makes me want a 9550 or 9650 even more but pricewise looks like a 9550 from fleebay for $240.00 canadian shipped and 9650 will run me over $300.00+ shipped thanx again.. Dragon


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 14, 2009)

I have a Q9650 for sale.... It's just the cpu no heatsink or fan. I would take $285.00 for it. Building a core i5 system so I don't need this cpu.


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Nov 14, 2009)

will my q8200 fan and heatsink fit on it? where are you located? could you pm me so we can get it out of the harware forum threads thanx Dragon


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 14, 2009)

Sure I will pm you.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 14, 2009)

I have to leave for a few hours, but if there are any other benchmarks you'd like to see results for, just post them and I'll get it either tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Nov 14, 2009)

thanx barbaricsoul for all yout ime and effort!! Dragon


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 14, 2009)

not a problem, I had 40 mins to burn.


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 14, 2009)

I have a heatsink and fan for it also. I think its a mascool version. The cpu was on a Biostar board and was watercooled so I don't know what happened to the stock fan. I will send the heatsink and fan for free if you buy the cpu. I live in Waco, Texas 76705


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 14, 2009)

PM'd you


----------



## 20mmrain (Nov 16, 2009)

I've owned both the The Q9650 and the Q9550. I actually traded a friend at one time my Q9550 and a 3850 Video card to get the Q9650. Well When I popped it my RIG I didn't see any performance increase and at the time I wasn't O.c ing. So what did I do we traded back he gave me my CPU back and my card I gave him a X1650 and his CPU back for his trouble. Now that I have my Q9550 back and I do overclock now. Man I wouldn't give it up for the world. Go for the Q9550 it's worth it bud! You will see a difference eve at stock speeds! Good luck


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Nov 16, 2009)

WELL i purchased a q9650 from a great member here and should be shipped out to me tommorow, I guess it was a toss up between the two but in the end I went with the q9650 , I will post back my benches compared to my q8200 when it arrives and I have it installed a rippin to go thanx Dragon


----------



## a_ump (Nov 16, 2009)

kewl man, i'm interested in the difference as well, but then i like seeing anything compared in pc hardware


----------



## Lazzer408 (Nov 16, 2009)

9550s are $169 at Microcenter fwiw.
http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0299412


----------



## aCid888* (Nov 16, 2009)

I'd of spent my money on a new board and OCed my current CPU if I were in your shoes.

A new board will unlock a lot of potential in your system where as the jump from your current CPU to a Q9xxx is a waste of time due to the small gains in performance you will get.

Just my view.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 16, 2009)

+1 to acid888.


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Nov 16, 2009)

nah not at this time as i would need a new board, new tower, reformat, and at this time Iam not prepared to do that so next best thing is a cpu up grade . a board upgrade might be done somewhere in the future, but this is best for me for now and I will see good increase over the old q8200  but thanx for your comments Dragon


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Nov 17, 2009)

I just downloaded and ran the Unigine Heaven Demo V1.0 and did a bench with my q8200 and my results were  FPS:38.7
                  SCORE 976 gtx280oc2 @650/1403/1163
So compared to Barbaricsouls bench it did not bad, But I cant remeber how you did your bench with your q9650 did you downclock it to  my q8200 level? or was it ran at 3.0ghz? interesting why I would score abit better  or am I not seeing the big picture here, cant wait for my q9650 to arrive so I can rebench with it and see how much of an increase I will gain Dragon

did a second run o/cd my card and ran FPS:42.2
                                                     SCORE:1062
                                                      gtx280oc2 @703/1483/1215


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 18, 2009)

I ran the 9650 at 9550 clock speeds(2.83ghz) and ran a single 280 at stock vanilla speeds(602/1107/1296). I also only have 4 gigs of RAM. I arn the benchmark at 1680*1050 4X AA, all details cranked up. Look at tho0se SS for the speeds and settings of everything.

BTW, here's my actual results running my system at my usual clock speeds with both GTX280's and running 1920*1200 resolution(what I normally run)


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok thanx I thought that was what you had done for me, so actuslly my q8200 at present isnt actually running to bad, hopefully i will see a significant increase once my q9650 is installed


----------

